# Skip a song while streaming music through bluetooth



## poor99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just got my Beetle 2012 last weekend. I like it a lot! I was able to get the music streaming through the bluetooth with my iphone 4. However, is there a way to skip the song or forward to the next song? I press the seek/track key on the panel but they don't seem to respond while I am using bluetooth-audio. Try voice command but it does not seem to be controlled by that. Can someone give me a hint?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

poor99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got my Beetle 2012 last weekend. I like it a lot! I was able to get the music streaming through the bluetooth with my iphone 4. However, is there a way to skip the song or forward to the next song? I press the seek/track key on the panel but they don't seem to respond while I am using bluetooth-audio. Try voice command but it does not seem to be controlled by that. Can someone give me a hint?


I think u have to use the controls on the phone itself. BT only transfers the song one way. Use the Music icon on the phone, it will match what is playing, controls are there too.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Correct.

Might I suggest something like a ProClip mount so you can keep your phone handy - for controlling music, viewing calls, etc.?


----------



## poor99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting... I use this Bluetooth transmitter on my car before and it can control the music through keys on it (so that I don't have to take out the phone at all). A2DP does support features like this. Wondering why VM does not implement this....

Is it the same for MDI interface?

BTW, is it possible to talk to Siri through Bluetooth?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

poor99 said:


> Interesting... I use this Bluetooth transmitter on my car before and it can control the music through keys on it (so that I don't have to take out the phone at all). A2DP does support features like this. Wondering why VM does not implement this....
> 
> Is it the same for MDI interface?
> 
> BTW, is it possible to talk to Siri through Bluetooth?


Don't quote me on it, but I believe it depends on which model stereo/system you have. Some have more features like the ability to call using voice command, etc.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

poor99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got my Beetle 2012 last weekend. I like it a lot! I was able to get the music streaming through the bluetooth with my iphone 4. However, is there a way to skip the song or forward to the next song? I press the seek/track key on the panel but they don't seem to respond while I am using bluetooth-audio. Try voice command but it does not seem to be controlled by that. Can someone give me a hint?


Do you have the multi-function controls on the steering wheel? I could have sworn I was able to skip forward and backward with those but I haven't used the Bluetooth for a while. 

I resurrected an old iPod Classic I had and it's in the glovebox connected via the MDI cable.


----------



## poor99 (Aug 14, 2012)

No, I do not have multi-function controls on the steering wheel... just through the radio control. I found out that I can control the song via voice command... which is funny because I have to press a button, say "music", "next track" to do what I should be able to do with just one button pressed


----------

